# donner grollen!?



## Fever (25. April 2003)

wer kann mir denn mal erklären, wie ich mit soundforge ein donnergrollen erstellen kann. es sollte eins sein, das permanent grollt, als doch nicht wirklich, wie ein donnerschlag, sondern eher wie erdbeben oder so. habs noch gar nicht ausprobiert, wie es geht. könnte mir vorstellen, das man einfach eine sounddatei nimmt und die mittels filter modifiziert. super wäre, wenn ihr mir gleich noch erklärt, wie ich eine sounddatei ab einer beliebigen stelle beliebig schneller werden lassen kann. mit beschleunigung!


----------



## Evangel (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fever _
> *wer kann mir denn mal erklären, wie ich mit soundforge ein donnergrollen erstellen kann. es sollte eins sein, das permanent grollt, als doch nicht wirklich, wie ein donnerschlag, sondern eher wie erdbeben oder so. habs noch gar nicht ausprobiert, wie es geht. könnte mir vorstellen, das man einfach eine sounddatei nimmt und die mittels filter modifiziert. super wäre, wenn ihr mir gleich noch erklärt, wie ich eine sounddatei ab einer beliebigen stelle beliebig schneller werden lassen kann. mit beschleunigung! *



wozu hast du soundforge wenn du absolut keine ahnung hast ?
das wäre jetzt wirklich das selbe wenn jemand postet würde:
"ich habe ein auto aber bin mir nicht sicher wo ich den schlüssel reinstecken soll" könnte jemand so nett sein und für mich nachsehen wo man bei meinem auto den schlüssel reinteckt damit ich irgendwann auch damit fahren kann .....

aber haarscharf das selbe


----------



## Fever (9. Juli 2003)

*spitzen aktion*

super, dein beitrag. ehrlich. denn dazu ist dieses forum ja da. um leute, die fragen haben zynisch zu behandeln. nein nicht etwa, um beispielsweise leuten, die den ganzen tag mit html, php, actionscript, javascript, mysql, maxscript, photoshop und und und herumjonglieren und dabei keine zeit mehr für noch mehr softwarekenntnisse finden, zu helfen. 

dein beitrag ist so ungerechtfertigt wie dumm. denn ich denke nicht, dass heutzutage der umgang mit soundforge genauso in der gesellschaft etabliert ist, wie das autofahren. haarscharf NICHT das selbe. wenn du zufällig in dem programm der pro bist, dann ist das schön für dich. aber dass du kein verständnis für menschen hast, die auch mal mit etwas anfangen, ist arrogant. soundforge habe ich mir besorgt, weil ich gehört habe dass es sehr umfangreich ist. ich versuche nicht mit creativ wavestudio rum zu daddeln, wenn ich nach drei stunden an den grenzen des programms angelangt bin. dass wäre das selbe, als wenn montoya ins rallygeschäft einsteigt und mit der straßenversion eines 1,2l VW lupo anfängt. aber haarscharf das selbe!


----------



## Tim C. (9. Juli 2003)

Ihr seid mir zwei Nasen.

1) Bitte auf Groß-/Kleinschreibung achten, wie es in der Netiquette angesprochen wird.

2) In der Regel hat Software die preislich um die 400€ liegt ein gutes Handbuch oder zumindest eine vernünftige Hilfe Funktion die in 99,99% der Fälle über F1 aufzurufen ist. Damit sollte zumindest das Problem mit der Geschwindigkeit gelöst sein.

3)


> habs noch gar nicht ausprobiert, wie es geht.


Das ist schonmal die denkbar schlechteste Ausganssituaion. 
Nachdenken -> Ausprobieren -> Nachdenken -> Google bemühen -> Nachdenken -> Ausprobieren -> Tutorials.de fragen.


----------



## Fever (9. Juli 2003)

*nee nee*

das ist mir wirklich zu blöd.

1. ich weiß nicht wie oft ich es noch sagen soll, ich HABE KEINE ZEIT! 

2. damit hat sich auch das problem mit der groß und kleinschreibung erledigt.

3. wenn tutorials.de wirklich die letzte möglichkeit für mich sein sollte, bitte, da habt ihr einen user weniger. 

4. bis jetzt hat es sowieso noch immer am besten geklappt, wenn ich mir die dinge selber beigebracht habe. wenn ich was gelernt habe, dann das!

5. ein derart unkomunikatives und verschlossenes "forum" habe ich echt noch nie erlebt. hilfsbereitschaft schein hier ein fremdwort zu sein. aber dazu habe ich in punkt drei ja schon was gesagt.


----------

